# Heavy Heart And Getting Heavier



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not sure where I'm supposed to post this thread to, I looked for a board that was for "sick" furkids but didn't see it, so I hope it's ok to post this here. Maggy and I are new here and I'm desperate at the moment. Mags isn't a full chihuahua, she's part chihuahua and part yorkie, I also hope it's ok that we're here in this forum since she isn't full chihuahua. I've got a very heavy heart right now and it's just getting heavier. On Christmas Eve of this year, we had to give our very loved boxer son "Isaiah" back to God. We had him for 10 years and he couldn't be anymore our son if I gave birth to him myself. We lost him to cutaneous lymphomasarcoma, cancer.... We're all heartsick here and trying to deal with the loss of him the best we know how, but it isn't easy by any means. Mags started 3 days ago not wanting to eat normally. I mean, she's eating, but not like she normally does. Normally I feed her twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. Isaiah didn't live with my husband and I the last year of his life. Even though he was ours, he chose our son as his best buddy in the world, so when our son married and got a house of his own, we let Isaiah go live with him, but he was here a lot as well. Mags knew him very well but like I said, wasn't attached to Isaiah as we all were, although she did like him. When it came to Isaiahs final days, Bub and our daughter in law came back home with Isaiah, they stayed here with us for a few weeks, Mags seen Isaiah in the shape he was and everything. But now, starting 3 days ago, she's not wanting to eat normally. She's always ate soon as I put her food down to her, she eats it all right then and there and doesn't leave any. I know that animals have bonds wit human and I know they can feel their hurt and pain. Do you think me being so stressed and hurting right now could be the cause of Mags not wanting to eat all her food? I've been trying to get her to eat her food since 10:00 this morning, it's now 3:44 and she still has yet to finish it. I've got karo on hand and did put a fingertip full on her mouth today, I don't want to take any chances on her going hypoglycemic. She's 5 pounds 13 ounces. I've taken her temp the last two days, yesterday it was 100.7 and today it's 101.5 all within normal range. I've checked her mouth to make sure there's no sores in there, I don't see any obvious things. Her gums are nice and pink, she's drinking water, it's just her not wanting to eat right. She'll get a piece of kibble in her mouth, sometimes she'll eat it, other times she'll spit it back out. I feed her Wellness Just For Puppy. Our vet recommended to never switch her to adult dog food because when I tried earlier in her life, it landed her in intensive care with IV's having to be ran, her lil system just couldn't take it. She has a compromised immune system due to horrid conditions she came from as a baby. The first 6 months of her life was spent on meds to get her well. I don't know if I'm just over reacting and scared something will go horribly wrong with her because we just lost Isaiah, or if she's mourning with us or if us being so hurt and upset is affecting her. Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated. Soon as our vet opens on Monday I'm taking her in.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Will she eat boiled chicken or ground beef and rice??? Eventually she has to eat


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like she's a little feverish (low grade). They definitely know when we feel sad, happy, angry or sick. How old is she? Sounds like you should have her checked out on Monday, but I would keep an eye on her temperature. I wouldn't switch her to adult food til she's at least 1 year. I would definitely get her on a high quality puppy food being she was so sick at an early age. Keep up informed on her progress.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like she is a typical chi and very sensitive to her owners moods. It sounds pretty sad at your house right now and your depression and sadness over the loss of your boxer (and her buddy) has probably manifested in her not wanting to eat. Time should help. But in the meantime, try some beech nut baby food, boiled chicken, canned food, etc. to try and get some calories into her. It's important that she eat. Some dogs will eat their regular kibble with a little warm water on it or you could add just a spoonful of warmed low sodium chicken or beef broth to it.

I doubt she will have hypoglycemia at her size, but it's a good thing to keep an eye out for. 

Maybe try and cheer things up by taking her for a walk, or throwing a ball, playing tug of war or some other game she likes. They really pick up on our feelings and sounds like she needs to know that everything is going to be OK again.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

I just looked at her vet records to be sure of her age, she's actually 3 yrs. and 1 month old now. Our vet has always told us normal range for a dogs temp is 100.5 - 102.5, she's within that range. She is still eating her food, just not like she normally does. She normally eats it all just as soon as I put it in front of her, never ever takes hours to eat it like she's doing now. She's already on a high quality dog food, "Wellness Just For Puppy." I can't switch her off that ever. I tried to before when she was a lil over a year old and it landed her in the intensive care unit at our vets with IV's. Her system couldn't handle the change at all, I even tried doing the change very slowly as I have with our previous furkids, knowing a hard switch can cause lots of problems, I've always switched them slowly. Anyhow, our vet said to never switch her off the puppy formula she's on now, it wouldn't hurt her at all, I'd just need to adjust the amount she gets when she gets older, which I've done and she's always been fine with it. She finally did finish her food that she got this morning, but it took her hours to eat it. Going to be heading to the vet with her first thing Monday morning to see what the doc says. I just wished I knew what's going on with her, if she's sick or mourning with us. Just scared here.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

BrodysMom,
Thank you so much for your reply and advice, it is so very much appreciated, more than I can ever say. It's been pretty sad at our house for a few weeks. We had a biposy done on Isaiah that was inconclusive (fine needle) so we had to go with another biopsy (punch biopsy) and it seemed to take forever to get the results back. Within that time of waiting on results, things got progressivly worse with Isaiah and the cancer just ran through his whole body and it was heart wretching for all of us. So yes, it's been sad here for a few weeks. Although it's hard, the last two days I've really tried to get through the day without crying, haven't managed it yet, but when I know it's coming and I can't stop it, I go outside or in the bathroom so Maggy doesn't see it and hear it. I ran to the store earlier to get a few things and bought her chew toy while I was out, she really loves these, they're the bone kind with treats in the middle. I've been talking to her in a happy, happy tone to try and trick her into knowing everythings ok. I've got down on the floor and played with her, tossed her lil stuffed ball to her and she'll go get it and bring it back. I even took her out on her leash today for some much needed fresh air and a walk in our yard. She pooed and it was normal, nothing runny or anything like that. No foreign objects in her poo (been checking the past few days to be fore sure.) I know if she had a blockage she'd be having the runs and she doesn't have any of that. It's just got me scared with her not eating like she normally does, it NEVER takes her hours to eat. I've got boneless skinless chicken breast and rice on hand that I had to get for Isaiah when he was with us. I'll cook some of that up and have it ready incase she totally stops eating her kibble. I just pray that everythings ok with her and us trying to stay happy and in high fake spirits for her will make her start eating right again.

~Tracy~


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. try a little warm boiled chicken and rice. maybe feed off your finger till you get maggy going. I also keep a tube of high calorie, mutli vitamin paste on hand for my little senior girl who has problems, sometimes after alittle of that she will go ahead and eat regular food. good luck and keep us posted how things go.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you so much Chi's R Me. I have the chicken and rice on hand so if she stops eating completely, I can try this.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss  

One of my Chi's is very sensitive and if anything upsets me or my partner he is poorly ( not eating-sick-upset tummy-rumble tummy etc ) I'm sure little Maggy will be eating 
again soon , maybe she just needs a little time .. Thinking of you x


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wanted to say I am so sorry for your loss, I know how it feels.

Hope mags is eating better soon


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss dear.

We'll be thinking of Mags, you've been given good advice here and it sounds like you know what to do. Just try to be as cheery as you can to her, they're very receptive.

When I lost my Gran this year my Gretel didn't move from my side one bit. She followed me everywhere, slept on my feet, at all times she needed to be touching me. Like she needed me, but I needed her and she knew it.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you Amanda for your reply. It sure sounds like you've been right where we are. Mags ate yesterday evening fine (she actually ate her whole feeding). I was so happy that she just ate that you'd have thought I just won a million bucks! She sleeps with me every night all snuggled into my chest, and this morning, she sounded like she was a bit off key with her sounds she makes letting me knows she's ready to get up and get out into the livingroom and start the day. I got up to feed her and give her fresh water, but, she wasn't interested in her food. So, I got her an ice cube and put it into her water and got her to drink a lil. I played with her for a few and then tried encouraging her to eat. She did eat some, but not all of it. We had to leave to go to church and when we got back and I let her out of her crate and into the livingroom, as I was cleaning the kitchen up, she ate the rest of her food!! I don't know if she's got a bit of a sore throat and stress also, but I do still plan to take her in to see the doc tomorrow. I'd rather be safe than sorry. She's my precious sweetheart, they all are, I just want her to be ok and healthy and here for many years to come.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello and sorry also for your loss, your boy sounds like he was loved through and through.

I was thinking do you think that your chi may just not be eating so fast as they don't need to keep up any more as they aren't eating with another dog?

I know it's not the same species, I run a guinea pig rescue and if we have a lone piggy they take a REALLY long time to eat their veggies yet the minute they are in with another pig they start to eat much quicker and the lot gets eaten up as quickly as they can. 

Grief too of course

Hope your baby is back to themselves really quickly.

x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Looks like Mags might be coming around, but I'm like you better safe than sorry for sure. Only wish they could talk Would make it so much easier.

Lori


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes it certainly would!! I'm so happy, she ate her whole bowl of food this evening to!! But her teeny tiny toosh is STILL going to the vet cause she doesn't get to scare me like this an get away with it, lol. I just wanna be safe. I didn't like the way she sounded this AM either, so I definately want doc to look her over.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi LisaJazzi, 
No, I don't really think that's it. Mags is so teeny tiny that I won't dare let her around our big furkids unless I'm RIGHT THERE. One swat from their paws would literally break her back. I've never ever fed them together, meaning Mags and our big dogs, just would never take that kind of chance with her. We've had her since she was 5 weeks old and she had so many health problems when she came to us. I've always been so protective of her and just wasn't willing to put her in a situation like that where she could get seriously hurt.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your little furbabie.....It does make a home so sad and everyone feels it.
Our chi friends have given excellent advice and I'm so glad she is starting to eat It's an adjustment period for everyone and I'm sure she will do much better as time goes by.
Keep us posted


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you Dazy Mae and everyone else for the suggestions you've offered for Mags and for the condolences on the loss of our fur son Isaiah. I appreciate it more than I can say.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Beabble said:


> Hi LisaJazzi,
> No, I don't really think that's it. Mags is so teeny tiny that I won't dare let her around our big furkids unless I'm RIGHT THERE. One swat from their paws would literally break her back. I've never ever fed them together, meaning Mags and our big dogs, just would never take that kind of chance with her. We've had her since she was 5 weeks old and she had so many health problems when she came to us. I've always been so protective of her and just wasn't willing to put her in a situation like that where she could get seriously hurt.


just a thought. I'm pleased shes eaten up all now and hope she carries on doing it for you. I know what you mean about being protective, I have a collie dog too and I can't ever leave them alone - I'm just too worried something could happen. 
What were her heallth issues when she was tiny (if you don't mind my asking). Whatever they were you sound like you have done great things with her and I take my hat off to you. x


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Lisajazzi said:


> just a thought. I'm pleased shes eaten up all now and hope she carries on doing it for you. I know what you mean about being protective, I have a collie dog too and I can't ever leave them alone - I'm just too worried something could happen.
> What were her heallth issues when she was tiny (if you don't mind my asking). Whatever they were you sound like you have done great things with her and I take my hat off to you. x


LisaJazzi,
When Mags came to us, she was actually taken out of a home that had 26 dogs inside and 25 outside, don't know the conditions of that home as I never went there and never got to speak with the lady, a family member of mine brought Mags to me because the lady was going to put the whole litter down if she didn't find homes for them the day she found them (and Mags was 5 weeks old then, which is why we had ended up with her at such a young age.) My daughter ended up with Mags brother, but sadly, on Christmas, (just a few days after having them) Gibbs passed away in my hands, I just don't think he was strong enough to fight through everything that was wrong with him, our vet thought the same thing. Mags had 2 different kind of worms, I can't remember exactly which kind they were now either, it's been over 3 years now. She also had ear mites and yeast infections in both ears really bad, and also had demodex mites and was bald on top of her head, face and neck. She spend the first few months of her life on meds just to get her better and I had to feed her small portions every 2 hours for months by hand because she wouldn't eat on her own and she was at very high risk for hypoglycimia (sp). She only weighed 1 pound 2 ounces when she came to us, so tiny and helpless. Our vet said she's got a compromised immune system now and and will have for life because of the conditions she came from and how badly sick she was. It's 6:22 in the AM now, she's sitting here in my lap and I'm so scared. She woke me up with reverse sneezing very badly. I pinched her nostrils shut for a few seconds and she'd stop, but then she'd start right back up again. This went on for what seemed like forever. She's got some clear discharge from her nose and sounds and doesn't sound herself again this morning. I'm waiting for the vet to open so I can call and see if I can get her seen today. They open in half an hour. After I got her calmed down from the reverse sneezing, I tried to get her to eat her breakfast but she won't eat. Just so scared and worried about her right now. I'm trying to stay calm and not get her worked up and scared as well, but it stresses me out so bad when things aren't right with her. I just want her to be ok.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow honey you have done amazing with her and what a terrible start in life she had, thank goodness she found you! I run a small animal rescue so get to see some of the scum of humanity but also the angels of humanity like you that offer animals a second chance! I hope the vet can offer you a solution today and that your little sweetheart is back to herself in a short while.

Thinking of you and please update when you can, i'll be watching this thread and sending as many positive vibes your was as I can.

x


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my Bichon girl, Lacy, (age 13) in July and still cry missing her. They are such a big part of our lives and hearts. My Bichon boy, Cosmo, (age 12)had a very hard time after Lacy left. He wouldn't eat and cried and was very depressed. I made him chicken and rice and other good things to eat. The vet checked him out and said he was just mourning for his friend. She gave him a D.A.P. collar (Dog Appeasing Pheramone) collar that helped him a lot. The collar emits pheramones that a mother dog emits to calm puppies. He had two collars over eight weeks. I was very worried about him, spent almost all my time with him, took him places, played with him, just loved him and loved him. The vet said what he needed was a buddy, so I adopted Lavender, my little Chi girl. It took months, but Cosmo finally began to get back to normal. Lavender is so sweet and she has been very good for me and Cosmo, a ray of sunshine in our sad world. Grieving is a natural process for us and the furkids, so just hang in there. You might ask the vet about a D.A.P. collar. It helped my Cosmo a lot.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Lisajazzi,
God bless your heart for doing what you do, my hats off to you. It takes so much heart to do that, to have these precious furbabies and just love them and then place them in another home. I just couldn't imagine. I love our furkids so fiercely, I just know if I ran a rescue, it'd be so, so hard to let them go. Mags and I just got back from the vets a lil bit ago, had to get her all settled and give more meds and she's now sleeping peacefully in my lap. Doc says yes, our furkids can definately feel what's going on here and feel the emotions and mourn as well and that as close as Mags and I are, she can feel what I'm feeling to. So I'm trying very hard to be upbeat so she'll be ok in that area, it's just so hard when I feel so broken over Isaiah. With the clear discharge she's having from her nose though, they didn't want to take any chances, so they are treating her for an upper respiratory infection as well. She has no temp, her lungs sound clear, ears are good, as far as they could see in her nose, that looked good as well. Her gums are good, no sores in her mouth. They gave her an injection at the vet and sent us home with Baytril and Chlorpheniramine. Hopefully this helps Mags, she really scared me this morning with the way she was sounding with the reverse sneezing. I had recorded her with my cell phone so the doc could hear exactly what she was doing. She said it doesn't sound like kennel cough at all and by examining her, there's no reason for her to believe she has a collapsed trachea either. So, I'm relived in those areas. Now I just want her to feel better. She also said as sensitive as Mags system is, if Mags doesn't eat, she'd rather me try just adding some water to her food first and try and get her to eat that, if that doesn't work, then switch her to the chicken and rice for a few days. Thank you for your concern and support, I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

LadyJ,
I'm so sorry for your loss of Lacy, they are most definately a huge part of our lives, just like our kids. I've cried so much for Isaiah, I don't know how there's any tears left in me, but they still fall.... I've never heard of those collars before, if this treatment doesn't help Mags, I'll definately talk to doc about it. Mags is constantly with me here at home, I don't take her places with me if it's to hot out or to cold out though, I just don't wanna take the chance of her getting sick from it. But you can bet, when I've had to go somewhere without her, we make up for the time apart when I return home. She's my precious sweetheart and I just love her so, so much. Bub (my son) came and got Isaiah's ashes today to take home with him for a bit, it's hard. Him and I both cried together, but Mags was in the other room and I'm hoping she doesn't sense anything in me. It's so hard to stay upbeat when I my heart hurts so badly, but by the grace of God, He'll help me do this for Mags. And when I can't hold back the tears any longer, I'll hide in the bathroom or go outside. We have two other dogs here, Dottie and Elijah, but they are both WAYYYY bigger than Mags. I don't let them run and romp together because they could seriously accidently hurt her. But they always play together at the gate between the kitchen and the livingroom. I used to let them come in the livingroom with her one at a time and I'd sit right there on the floor with them so they could gently play, but Mags did end up getting hurt one day and ended up with a nasty scratch on her back from a big excited paw of Dotties. Since then, I just won't let them together like that anymore. I tried getting a lil sister for Mags, Bella Button was her name. She was a chi and yorkie mix and after some time, Mags did grow to like her, but it also was to hard for Mags. She started acting out and got to where she was just so mean to Bella. It wasn't fair to Bella or Mags, so I had to give Bella up. She went to a home of a lady that had Bellas brother, but sadly, he ended up dying. Bella is now the queen of the ladys heart and has all the love and attention she needs. I'm afraid I'll never be able to bring another lil one into our home, it's just to hard on Mags and the bad outweighs the good. I just keep praying to God to get us all through this hurt and to let Mags be ok.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm happy to update that Mags is doing better  She's back to eating like she was before, but she's still on antibiotics and the other med as well.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Beabble said:


> LadyJ,
> I'm so sorry for your loss of Lacy, they are most definately a huge part of our lives, just like our kids. I've cried so much for Isaiah, I don't know how there's any tears left in me, but they still fall.... I've never heard of those collars before, if this treatment doesn't help Mags, I'll definately talk to doc about it. Mags is constantly with me here at home, I don't take her places with me if it's to hot out or to cold out though, I just don't wanna take the chance of her getting sick from it. But you can bet, when I've had to go somewhere without her, we make up for the time apart when I return home. She's my precious sweetheart and I just love her so, so much. Bub (my son) came and got Isaiah's ashes today to take home with him for a bit, it's hard. Him and I both cried together, but Mags was in the other room and I'm hoping she doesn't sense anything in me. It's so hard to stay upbeat when I my heart hurts so badly, but by the grace of God, He'll help me do this for Mags. And when I can't hold back the tears any longer, I'll hide in the bathroom or go outside. We have two other dogs here, Dottie and Elijah, but they are both WAYYYY bigger than Mags. I don't let them run and romp together because they could seriously accidently hurt her. But they always play together at the gate between the kitchen and the livingroom. I used to let them come in the livingroom with her one at a time and I'd sit right there on the floor with them so they could gently play, but Mags did end up getting hurt one day and ended up with a nasty scratch on her back from a big excited paw of Dotties. Since then, I just won't let them together like that anymore. I tried getting a lil sister for Mags, Bella Button was her name. She was a chi and yorkie mix and after some time, Mags did grow to like her, but it also was to hard for Mags. She started acting out and got to where she was just so mean to Bella. It wasn't fair to Bella or Mags, so I had to give Bella up. She went to a home of a lady that had Bellas brother, but sadly, he ended up dying. Bella is now the queen of the ladys heart and has all the love and attention she needs. I'm afraid I'll never be able to bring another lil one into our home, it's just to hard on Mags and the bad outweighs the good. I just keep praying to God to get us all through this hurt and to let Mags be ok.


Whether or not to get a companion dog is always a big question. My vet, groomer, people in rescue, family and friends, all said Cosmo needed a buddy after Lacy left. I thought about it very hard before doing it. We were so lucky to find Lavender. She fits in perfectly, is so gentle, calm and sweet and very much like Lacy, although Lacy was a Bichon. I think little girl dogs may be alike in many ways. Lacy has been gone six months now, but I still cry almost every day. It hurts like it was yesterday. Cancer is so cruel and no one should lose a loved one like that. Christmas was very hard. Lacy loved having company and opening presents. She and Cosmo were always right in the middle of everything and they had a grand time. Cosmo and I will never be the same as we were before Lacy left. I worried so much about Cosmo and keep an eye on him. He was very depressed and cried and was very sad. He is still sad sometimes and I see the sadness. I hold him and cuddle him and just love him. The D.A.P. collar helped him a lot and you should look into them. The collar got him through the worst of it and let him relax and rest some. He cried at night and didn't rest well, even with me holding him. Broke my heart all over again to see him so sad. He would lay on the couch and look at Lacy's favorite place to lay and cry and just be so sad. He would look at me with a pleading look, wanting me to do something, fix everything. He has so much faith in me and trusts me to take care of him. It hurts not to be able to fix it. Like you, I pray every day that God will see us through the hurt and let Cosmo, and me, be OK again.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

LadyJ,
I hope I didn't come off rude by not replying to this sooner. I didn't mean to if I did. It's been so hard here lately. Trying desparately to keep it together around our other furkids so their world will be right and ok and they won't be stressed by seeing us all stressed. Mags is now off the meds and is back to eating normally, but I have noticed that when I start to get a bit down, it does affect her. So, I'm trying really, really hard to pull myself up by my bootstraps and do what I gotta do for our other furkids. It's just hard at times. I pray that God heals you and Cosmos hearts, I know that pain and it's just so devestating. Then to not be able to make things right for your lil one, that's even harder. At this point, I feel I have no choice though, I've GOT to get it together for Mags, Dottie and Elijah. Losing Isaiah has affected our whole family. My thoughts and prayers are with ((((you and Cosmo.))))


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Beabble said:


> LadyJ,
> I hope I didn't come off rude by not replying to this sooner. I didn't mean to if I did. It's been so hard here lately. Trying desparately to keep it together around our other furkids so their world will be right and ok and they won't be stressed by seeing us all stressed. Mags is now off the meds and is back to eating normally, but I have noticed that when I start to get a bit down, it does affect her. So, I'm trying really, really hard to pull myself up by my bootstraps and do what I gotta do for our other furkids. It's just hard at times. I pray that God heals you and Cosmos hearts, I know that pain and it's just so devestating. Then to not be able to make things right for your lil one, that's even harder. At this point, I feel I have no choice though, I've GOT to get it together for Mags, Dottie and Elijah. Losing Isaiah has affected our whole family. My thoughts and prayers are with ((((you and Cosmo.))))


I'm glad to hear Mags is doing better. They do know when things aren't right, and it's so selfless of you to be aware to her needs, they're very sensitive.

Hope all is well dear, it'll take time, but each day you'll get stronger.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Heavy heart*



Beabble said:


> LadyJ,
> I hope I didn't come off rude by not replying to this sooner. I didn't mean to if I did. It's been so hard here lately. Trying desparately to keep it together around our other furkids so their world will be right and ok and they won't be stressed by seeing us all stressed. Mags is now off the meds and is back to eating normally, but I have noticed that when I start to get a bit down, it does affect her. So, I'm trying really, really hard to pull myself up by my bootstraps and do what I gotta do for our other furkids. It's just hard at times. I pray that God heals you and Cosmos hearts, I know that pain and it's just so devestating. Then to not be able to make things right for your lil one, that's even harder. At this point, I feel I have no choice though, I've GOT to get it together for Mags, Dottie and Elijah. Losing Isaiah has affected our whole family. My thoughts and prayers are with ((((you and Cosmo.))))


Cosmo and I are going to be all right. We have lots of support from family and friends and cyber friends, too. I just wanted you to know someone else knows exactly how you feel and how hard it is. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers and mine are with you, too. God does heal and send comfort and he is keeping Lacy and Isaiah until we can be with them again. God bless.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry for your familys loss isiaih must have been a wonderful friend to all glad mags is back healthy for you


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi so sorry for your familys loss isiaih must have been a wonderful friend to all glad mags is back healthy for you


Isaiah was so much more than I could ever say to all of us. We miss him terribly. Mag is doing wonderful now, except she got sick in the middle of the night last night. I think she actually got to hot under the blankets. She played all day today, ate normally and was her usual self


----------

